# Safety glasses for people who wear glasses.



## AM 1979 SD

What is a good solution for people who wear Rx glasses that need safety glasses? I have scoured the internet looking for prescription safety glasses but can't find any reputable names I've ever heard of. Am I better off to get safety glasses that go over my current glasses or to get the "inserts" that go inside disposable frames?


----------



## Jlarson

AM 1979 SD said:


> What is a good solution for people who wear Rx glasses that need safety glasses? I have scoured the internet looking for prescription safety glasses but can't find any reputable names I've ever heard of. Am I better off to get safety glasses that go over my current glasses or to get the "inserts" that go inside disposable frames?


If there was a good solution that didn't cost a lot like getting prescription ones made I would have found it by now. 
I rarely were safety glasses now cause I can't find a pair that fits over my glasses and if I try the slight prescription change of the plastic gives me killer headaches.


----------



## AM 1979 SD

I dont mind paying. I will pay dearly to not have to have those damned slip ons


----------



## wildleg

I just bought a pair. 3M nonconductive frames, bifocals. 279. I don't think it's safety glass though, some kind of poly-something lens.

like this only bought thru my eye doctor

http://www.industrialvisioncorp.com/eye-safety-products/non-conductive.html


----------



## AM 1979 SD

Polycarbonate. Way stronger and lighter than glass. Supposedly harder to scratch.


----------



## Jlarson

AM 1979 SD said:


> Polycarbonate. Supposedly harder to scratch.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: My last pair of glasses looked like all I ever did was scratch them with a needle all day on purpose.


----------



## MDShunk

Every eye doctor I've ever been to has a section of safety glasses frames. Titmus has always been the biggest name in prescription safety frames.


----------



## Mike in Canada

The most common name in safety frames that I've seen is AOSafety, made by Aearo. I just tell my optician that I want safety glasses and I pick from the dozen or two frames that he has available, pick the coatings I want, and bingo I've got safety glasses a few days later.

Mike


----------



## drsparky

Lasik surgery. Had it done in 1999, best decision I ever made.


----------



## knowshorts

drsparky said:


> Lasik surgery. Had it done in 1999, best decision I ever made.


X2. I can see in the middle of the night and I can see underwater at the swimming pool. Dust doesn't effect the eyes like it did with contacts.


----------



## kawimudslinger

mosy guys who wear glasses in the oil industry get safety glass lenses with side sheilds. Pretty much every glasses store here sells perscription glasses


----------



## 480sparky

MDShunk said:


> Every eye doctor I've ever been to has a section of safety glasses frames. Titmus has always been the biggest name in prescription safety frames.



Exactly what I wear. T3015. Bifocal, w/photogray. Side shields slip on and off.


----------



## RIVETER

I have heard of a company who makes the acrylic Prescription safety glasses. They supposedly wrap around and look just like the normal wrap arounds. Be wary of the invisaline bifocals. They are dangerous when crossing different elevations such as we do here in our plant in and around conveyor systems.


----------



## AM 1979 SD

Thanks for all the responses guys! Thing is, I am not a Lasik candidate so that option is out. Only other real solution I can think of would be either get contacts and deal with the misery from them or find a good pair of RX safetys. Think I'm going to try to find a Uvex dealer locally and see if I can't get a pair made this weekend.


----------



## kevmanTA

I wear these all day.. They're my prescription, tough as nails, and they're auto darkening.. 

I do get a bunch of weird looks though, they're different looking.. The brand is Wiley X, and they're pretty expensive.


----------



## mikeh32

There is uvex, though not sure if they are prescription

also oakley are all ansi approved lenses. THey do prescriptions as well.

I would also say look into motorcycle glasses too


----------



## Josue

kevmanTA said:


> I wear these all day.. They're my prescription, tough as nails, and they're auto darkening..
> 
> I do get a bunch of weird looks though, they're different looking.. The brand is Wiley X, and they're pretty expensive.


I used to have a pair of those (similar.) The´ll fall, bend, etc. and not break. 

I lost them


----------

